# Baseline Scan



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hellooooooooo Girls,

Had my baseline this morning...all is well. My womb lining is zero and my ovaries are nice and quiet as they should be. The nurse couldn't find my ovaries as I hadn't been for a poo this morning and my bowel was in the way, but we got there in the end  

So now I'm a stimmer and go back for scan next monday to see how things are going.

Glad I'm half way there now and would like to thank you all for your good luck texts and messages they kept my head together.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

So pleased that everything went well for u Vicki U are now a Stimming Chik 
Hope u didnt sneeze at scan  A- Choooo !!
All the best and i hope that ur stimming scan goes well on monday and u have lots of juicey follies.
[fly]Grow Follies Grow[/fly]

Take care and glad u had a safe journey home i honestly dont no how u both do it,but at the end of the day its worth the travel for a great clinic and will all be worth while with a lovely Big Fat Positive

love kelly


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

[fly]














WAY TO GO VICKI!














[/fly]

So pleased for you hunni!
Let me know what time your scan is on Monday - will try see if I can get a bit of time off work and meet ya for a cuppa!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Vicki - CONGRATULATIONS HUN....... Glad that your one step closer now to your little bundle..(Or two)  
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awww cheers buddy...Feel quite good actually just hoping all goes well with scan number 2


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Already said it but Gold Star for you! Lots of luck with stimming. Home straight now hun    

Lou
X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Vicki

Fantastic news honey

Wishing u lots of  with the stimming 


Grow follies grow grow grow!!

Love Emilyxx


----------

